# Close encounter with a Hammerhead Shark



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

...along with lots of other sharks during our recent trip to the Galapagos.


----------



## redfishing (Mar 31, 2012)

Great pictures, going to the Galapagos i think would be a trip of a lifetime.


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

great pics, very cool


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

p.s get any giant galapagos land tortoise pics?


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Unreal bryan!!! Wow!


----------



## No Stress (Oct 21, 2011)

Beautiful pictures. Can't honestly say I could do what you did. Very nice.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

saku39 said:


> p.s get any giant galapagos land tortoise pics?


You can find a tortoise pic here: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f45/galapagos-land-pics-121596/


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

did you use your lion tamer on the hammerhead?


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

That looks awesome.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Sharks, sharks and mo sharks!! cool pics!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Good clear photos. Did you travel with a dive group or on your own?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

SHunter said:


> Good clear photos. Did you travel with a dive group or on your own?


We went with a group.


----------



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

very nice pictures..


----------

